# ga??????



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone here in atlanta ga?????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm in the 'burbs, but I don't do salt. We do have 2 clubs in Atlanta, AAAA which is mostly freshwater http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/ and http://www.atlantareefclub.org/ which is all salt.

Edit: 3 clubs. http://atlanta-smas.org/


----------



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

lol i was on the reef club but not anymore


----------



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

hello anyone from ga???


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Gilley, you will find that there are a lot of members from the Atlanta area. It is my understanding that this board morphed from the Atlanta area club's website.


----------



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

lol well i have only seen 2


----------



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

bump................


----------

